# I'm Purchasing New Electrode-Less Magnetic Induction Lights



## sherriberry (Jan 7, 2010)

I am purchasing the new electrode-less magnetic induction bulbs and ballast.

This is a new technology that has been out for about 3 years.

It is far more efficient than most lights, it rivals LED's.

The main advantages:

They produce less heat than hps or MH, doesnt need cool tube, can be down close to plants. Heat is similar to CFL fluorecents.

They produce more light (lumens and pars than cfl's, and 500w produces lumens rival a 1000w MH)

They come in different color temps, 2700, 3600, 6500, and 8700.

They cost much less than LED's per watt, and also cfl's per watt.

Best part... they dont need replace for a VERY LONG TIME. (over 15 years, or 100,000 hours)

These lights have no electrode inside the light... they are a sealed loop tube like a cfl. The gas inside is excited via 2 magnetic rings on the outside of the tube. Thus, there are no parts that wear out.


Its no wonder the american companies dont want us knowing about them, it kills lightbulb sales once you own these.

Bulbs come with ballast.

Bulbs turn on instantly. No wait time for off/on restrikes.

80% power savings.

Regular retail pricing that north american retailers will charge for these is $500-$700+ for the 300w bulbs, and close to a $1000 for the 400w.

I have contacted the factory in china, and they have no problem shipping to me direct.

If you are interested in them, I dont need your money up front, I just need to get a decent count of how many everyone wants.

Complete system, bulb and ballast
The prices im getting them at: 

200w $250
300w $350
400w $450
500w $600

you will save over half your electric bill if you get the 400w or 500w to replace the 1000w mh for veg.

I honestly dont believe anything touches a 1000w hps for blooming, but, they claim its close. I do believe that their 500w does out perform a 600w hps tho, it creates more lumens, and more par, and the color temp graph is nearly identical on the 2700 and 3600 color temp graphs to your hps bulbs.

I have found 2 retailers here in the states that carry the 400w, and NO retailers that i can find even carry the 500w systems.

These systems come with a 5 year unconditional warranty on the bulb and ballast (which i can take care of).

These bulbs are designed to replace street lamps, so they work fine in harsh climates.

I am not asking for money, Im simply trying to get a head count on how many to buy based on how many of us want to get one. Once i have them, then i can ship them once i recieve payment from you.

Let me know if you are interested.

Here is a north american retailer so you can check these out....

http://www.enviro-techlighting.com/par_max_efdl.html


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 7, 2010)

something else to keep in mind...

t5 cfls... an 8 bay, 4 ft ficture, which has 8 54 watt bulbs...

this is over 400 watts.

this fixture costs 300+ dollars.

or you can have a lightweight, single light.

another thing to think about...

the cfl that screws into the socket, that has all the tubes that do U turns, and the light is like a cylinder...

realize, the top half of these lights, dont fire down towards your plants.

to say half the light does not hit plants is an understatment...

the bottom tubes, HALF the light from them shoots down, the other half shoots up.

Then you have the bulbs up top... MOST of their light cant get to the plants because they are blocked by the bottom lights of the cylindrical shape of the bulb configuration.

hope this makes sense.


----------



## NickNasty (Jan 7, 2010)

have you seen any grows done with these? Im sure lots of people will be interested once they see a successful grow.


----------



## NickNasty (Jan 7, 2010)

Also here is a thread of a whole group of people who might be interested in this https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/226854-plasma-future-growing.html


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 7, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> something else to keep in mind...
> 
> t5 cfls... an 8 bay, 4 ft ficture, which has 8 54 watt bulbs...
> 
> ...


if thats the case it would be perfect for vertical grows ,wouldn't ya think ?


----------



## NavySupra (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll stick to my CMH, thank you very much. When sulfur plasma becomes "mainstream" I may finally step up to that. Reality though, is as long as Philips keeps making these cmh lamps I have the perfect light for my planties.


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 8, 2010)

how many watts are the cmh's? and do you hang them down in between the plants? what other lights have you used, and how do they compare to hps?

in response to the other guy, YES, i think they would be great for vertical grows, thats why im about to buy a bunch of them


----------



## NavySupra (Jan 8, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> how many watts are the cmh's? and do you hang them down in between the plants? what other lights have you used, and how do they compare to hps?
> 
> in response to the other guy, YES, i think they would be great for vertical grows, thats why im about to buy a bunch of them


I'm running 400w CMH's(one veg, and one in the future for flowering), but they are available from 30-150w in pulse start metal halide of varying spectrum and color tempurature.

The 250 and 400w'ers are for magnetic hps ballasts and are labled such on the box and in the part number, CDM400*s51*/V or HOR/alto/4K.

The rule of thumb is, if you have a digital ballast it will cause a CMH to fail. The CMH's arc tube is designed to run on 60hz from the magnetic ballast, when a digital ballast hammers it with whatever frequency it runs at... say 20,000hz it causes a vibration in the arc tube causing it to rupture. So, DO NOT use CMH lamps in digital ballasts unless it explicitly lists compatibility by part number for the CMH you are using.

That being said, I was using a 400w HPS and I found it produced way more heat than the CMH does. My plants are nice and short with amazing growth quality rather short and squat. Though I may have to prune them back as they are getting far to wide for SOG.

I have not flowered under the CMH yet, but I have under HPS with this strain but I won't be able to offer much more than a seat of my pants estimate of difference when I get some flowered plants. I would say, judging by the short size of the plants with limited stretch, compaired to the HPS is a wonderful factor for growing in my closet.

I'm using horzontally placed lamps(CMH's are position sensitive so make sure you get the correct lamp for your setup!) under a gloss white bat wing. Matt white walls, with tinfoil on one side.

I've got an analog light meter in ft.candles and at 22" from the arc tube it pegs the 10,000 scale. 

This is the most important part of the CMH though:


*I do not represent the company in the link, nor am I in sales. This picture was the first i found in a google search.*

Anyone that is going to argue "but it doesn't have as many lumens as the normal HPS!" is not willing to open their mind enough to look at the spectrum and realise how much more available light there is for our plants in the ranges it needs. There is lots of red in there, unlike the MH, lots of blue in there, unlike the HPS but for the most part it's a nice even balance.

There is UV output as I get a mild burn from working under it with my t-shirt and it quickly turns my transition lenses to their outdoor setting. This lamp has basically everything we need for healthy plant growth and is priced close to the fancy grow lamps... which I have never bought or will never try.

I also have some lettuce, broccoli, garlic, tomatoes, peppers, spinach and they are such a healthy green.


----------



## YouGrowBoy (Jan 8, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> have you seen any grows done with these? Im sure lots of people will be interested once they see a successful grow.


I'm interested but until it's tested on a grow, it's a $500 mystery.

Show us a grow and we'll show you the money.


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 8, 2010)

check this thread for pics

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/250408-m-land-super-grow-light.html


----------



## Mcgician (Jan 9, 2010)

Very interesting. I'll be watching to see how things go.


----------



## vh13 (Jan 9, 2010)

Subscribed. I'm very curious as well.


----------



## YouGrowBoy (Jan 9, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> check this thread for pics
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/250408-m-land-super-grow-light.html


I see they can grow plants. I'm a bit skeptical about the denisity/size of buds with these vs HPS.

I'd love to test one vs my 600w to see if the bud yield is the same.

YGB


----------



## nemon (Jan 14, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## whazzup (Jan 17, 2010)

induction lights have been around for a long time. I've seen several attempts to grow with them with moderate to good results, but the story that they are far more efficient than HPS I haven't seen proven in any grow yet. Here is a link (sorry, it's in Dutch but google translator does wonders) to a first time grow that resulted in 0,8 gr/watt and decent buds.


----------



## YouGrowBoy (Jan 20, 2010)

Great grow report Wazzup (even with the translation). Thanks for the link. One thing I could not figure out was what the wattage was for the lights. I see there are 1 per plant, total 6.


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 20, 2010)

welp, sorry to disapoint...

but the only way i could get a good deal on the lights was if i bought quite a few (as in 10)

which i would have done... but only if someone was going to buy a few off me once i got my hands on them.

The deal i came across instead is lumatek digital ballasts, 600w, with hps bulbs, all cords, and reflector...

for 250 shipped.

So... im just trying to get my current setup going, and then maybe down the road i will mess with these unproven lights.

but im like you guys, skeptical of everything... 

but i do look forward to testing them... i jsut dont want to buy 10 and find out they suck... nor do i want to buy 1 for 600 bucks when i can get 2 hps kits for that...

so, in time...

if anyone else tries these out, please post here.

Id like to do a side by side with hps for budding with lights of equal amounts of power consumption each in their own area, and see which one does better.


----------



## macdadyabc (Feb 1, 2010)

that dutch grow had a great harvest from those lights, so they look pretty decent.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 2, 2010)

hey Sherry, it seems me and you think pretty similar =]

Hopefully I should have an induction lighting run up and running pretty soon. Of course, will post all results here on RUI (in a different thread)...


----------



## Michiganman247 (Feb 2, 2010)

That was a waste...reading on how great you thought these lights only to find out you bought a 250w HPS...WTF!

That deal is on eBay all day every day to bro from HTG supply or something like that.


----------



## sherriberry (Feb 2, 2010)

Michiganman247 said:


> That was a waste...reading on how great you thought these lights only to find out you bought a 250w HPS...WTF!
> 
> That deal is on eBay all day every day to bro from HTG supply or something like that.


 
2 pages of reading... ha

yeah, i got 600 watt hps's a few of them and digital ballasts.

if i didnt already have grow lights for veg, i would have bought these lights, but i have 3 t5 8 bay 4ft lights already

i didnt want to invest the money quite yet to take a chance on these new lights.

maybe in the future tho i will buy a couple


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 2, 2010)

.

While the EFDL seems great ....



- from their web page:

*Enviro Tech: "energy efficient 80-90Lm/w and 120-150PLm/W"*

http://www.enviro-techlighting.com/par_max_efdl.html

I assume Lm/w is lumens/watt but PLm/W = ? Par Lumens per watt? There is no spectrum on their page, we don't know how much green we have or how much falls on the 4 peak frequencies. But ....

*Hortilux* 600 watt super HPS = 88,000 lumes = *146 lumens per watt*, at the top of the EFDL output and ...

*Solarmax* 600 watt HPS = 95,000 lumens = *158 lumens per watt*, outperforming the EFDL.

.

Is this like TV lighting or Plasma lighting? The canopy penatration on these is as bad or worse than cfl. Does anyone know the canopy penetration of EFDL lights? EFDL = induction light?

.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2_YdILxD18

.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 2, 2010)

.

How much of their par watts fall in the range we need?

.







.







.

by Pan4

.

The photo spectrum:







Chlorophyll a, the most important light-absorbing pigment in plants, does not absorb light in the green part of the spectrum.

So as you can see:
Make up of an ideal led panel:
2% UVB Leds for resin and tric production. 380mn
6% Royal Blue Leds 455mn
12% Blue Leds 470mn
30% Red Leds 627mn
50% Far Red leds 660mn

Sunlight contains 4% ultraviolet radiation, 52% infrared radiation and 44% visible light.
I would stay away from amber leds I have seen I studies that show an increase in hermaphrodites.
I will go into Chlorophyll b when I can find the graphic again.

Pan4 

.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 2, 2010)

I dont believe Far-Red starts at 660. I believe its right around 700.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 23, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> I dont believe Far-Red starts at 660. I believe its right around 700.


heres one of the curves for induction light











and a different model


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 10, 2010)

Early technology yet - watch this space. And watch for prices to come down.


----------



## vh13 (Sep 16, 2010)

Two successive spam posts, is that really necessary?


----------



## annahasier (Sep 28, 2010)

there is a you tube video; Indagro on induction grow lights that is very informative. FYI the 500 watt induction lamp produces only 5% more lumens then the 400 watt There is only one company who went to market with a 500 watt induction fixture because the physics of the indcution lamp tap efficiancies as measured in efficacy at 400 watts. This has to do with the fact that the driver runs at a 2.65 KHZ frequency and the electrmagnetic field that excictes the argon gas in the lamp reaches it's full potential, there is no more,with the 400 watt driver. The absolute best induction lamp, which operates on the same principals as a fuorescent lamp except there are no internal electrodes to depreciate is with a 12 blend phosphor. This enable the PAR levels to achieve max chloriphyl absorption at both the 300 and 700 nanometer ranges, giving us the benefit of one lamp for both the vegative and budding phases of our grow. there are charts from the tabs at the bottom of the indagro home page that compare various HID lamps to induction. if you compare the lumen outputs you will see for yourself induction with it's high scotopic values as measured in VEL surpass the HID, LED and T5 for our hobby. peace


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 28, 2010)

annahasier said:


> there is a you tube video; Indagro on induction grow lights that is very informative. FYI the 500 watt induction lamp produces only 5% more lumens then the 400 watt There is only one company who went to market with a 500 watt induction fixture because the physics of the indcution lamp tap efficiancies as measured in efficacy at 400 watts. This has to do with the fact that the driver runs at a 2.65 KHZ frequency and the electrmagnetic field that excictes the argon gas in the lamp reaches it's full potential, there is no more,with the 400 watt driver. The absolute best induction lamp, which operates on the same principals as a fuorescent lamp except there are no internal electrodes to depreciate is with a 12 blend phosphor. This enable the PAR levels to achieve max chloriphyl absorption at both the 300 and 700 nanometer ranges, giving us the benefit of one lamp for both the vegative and budding phases of our grow. there are charts from the tabs at the bottom of the indagro home page that compare various HID lamps to induction. if you compare the lumen outputs you will see for yourself induction with it's high scotopic values as measured in VEL surpass the HID, LED and T5 for our hobby. peace


 i think all of us have seen tons of claims, backed up by some cheap products due to the LED craze over the past few years. That being said, very few procucts actually deliver results. Would like to see some trials or example grows with these units to see what they can do up against HPS.


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 2, 2010)

calbunn said:


> ck out the indagro website and look at the user submitted photos for some start to finish grow pics. these are nothing like an LED in that the claims are backed by science and results. everyone i know is switching over to them because the plants love them and you can actually touch the lamp when it's running for 60% less wattage. Also it's a 100,000 hr rated lamp. Why would anyone not be interested in these features instead of throwing their money at the 'tried and true'.


 interesting, the company should give away some lights to rep'd users and have them do detailed grow reports.


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 5, 2010)

calbunn said:


> they do offer a 30 day return. I kept mine because in 24 hours you could tell the difference. The plants had been kind of drooping and they stood straigh up. pretty amazing. ck out the pics on their site.


let me guess, your hair grew back and you won the lottery as soon as you bought this light?


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 7, 2010)

calbunn said:


> Unfortunately no. The LED's were supposed to do that. the induction just grows bud. good guess though


 still like to see a grow journal =p


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 7, 2010)

cool, keep us up to date with your progress!


----------



## carl.burnette (Oct 7, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## chazbolin (Oct 14, 2010)

I have not had spider mites since I went with the inda-gro 400 series. with the temp from the HPS it was constant battle with those little fuckers


----------



## YouGrowBoy (Oct 15, 2010)

Chazbolin, I see ALL your posts are related to the induction light. Do you have pics of your garden with induction lights? Do you work for a distributor?


----------



## chazbolin (Oct 18, 2010)

Lighting is about 80% of my business as I'm an electrical contractor in CA. I was first introduced to induction and LED as retrofit for HID in parking lot applications. So I've had some experience with several different manufacturers and the distributors who rep them. Suffice it to say the LED's fell out of our general area lighting favor when we had 60% mortality within 5 months of a fairly large project and we could not get warranty coverage from the mfg or the distributor. They offered us Cost + 10% on an induction replacement which is what we eventually went with. No more LED retrofits for us.

I have also been growing for about 20 years and was hopeful that the LED's would be an low energy option but here to then LED was less then adequate. I want to share the induction because it is not widely known amongst our community. 200 & 400 series grow pics all under induction. When done right they are a game changer.


----------



## YouGrowBoy (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice pics and grow. What would you say your watt per sq ft is and what are the color temps of your lights?

In the past I've used HPS, never went to LED's as they never looked like they would work. Been following the sulfur plasma too. I like the florescent quality of induction. Right now I have no garden, but after prop 19 passes things may change. Still haven't pulled the trigger on anything other then HPS but induction looks promising.


----------



## chazbolin (Oct 18, 2010)

ye induction is certainly promising. What's more important then watts per square foot is the lumen output for induction grow lamps. The VEL per sq/ft is like 166.5 compared to HID which runs around the 97 lm p/watt. so this is considerably more energy from the lamp per watt with peaks in both UV and IR ranges so the plants take in maximum chlorophyll absorption or PAR. but to compare the 1000 watt HPS to the 400 watt induction is like apples and oranges since the 400 does UV and IR and produces more VEL. The current setup replaces 4 of the 1000 watt HPS with 3 of the 400 inda-gro series with yields of around 300 grams per meter and I use the same fixture for veg thru bud without all the heat. good luck and post those pics for us.


----------



## YouGrowBoy (Oct 18, 2010)

While your garden looks nice, I still want to see a (or do one of my own) live grow with these lights before shelling out $700+ per 400 watt fixture. I need to see live proof, I'm a skeptic.


----------



## chazbolin (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess then ask them if you can take one for a 12 week test drive. The 400 were on sale and were 20% off when i bought them


----------



## bajafox (Oct 20, 2010)

YouGrowBoy said:


> While your garden looks nice, I still want to see a (or do one of my own) live grow with these lights before shelling out $700+ per 400 watt fixture. I need to see live proof, I'm a skeptic.


Same here. I just spoke to a rep at Inda-Gro since I found out they are based out of San Diego. I got some pretty good information and even a local hydro shop that has one currently set up and running (Pro 400 series) which I plan to stop by and take a look at this week. 

I was looking into supplemental lighting for my 600w hps but now I'm considering replacing it with dual Pro 400's instead, but there is not enough information on them to pull the trigger


----------



## ghykhap (Oct 20, 2010)

Saw these at a hydro show this past weekend. You can literally hold your palm on the glass a mere inch or two from the lamp and it is cool. The version (I think 700w) that was to replace a 1000W MH lamp was going for about $800 all inclusive (maybe a show special I didn't ask). 

I'm in the market for another lamp, if this wasn't 2x more expensive I'd be all over it. I have been trying to rationalize a reason I need this tech, but my pocket book has won that discussion the past few days anyway.

G


----------



## bajafox (Oct 20, 2010)

ghykhap said:


> I'm in the market for another lamp, if this wasn't 2x more expensive I'd be all over it. I have been trying to rationalize a reason I need this tech, but my pocket book has won that discussion the past few days anyway.
> 
> G


I'm going through the same thing. My bill jumped $200 a month when I flipped the switch on my 600w hps, they save you up to 60% a month on electricity, that's at least $100 a month savings if I use 50% BUT the consultant on the phone said that in order to have similar results as my 600w hps in a 4' x 4' grow space (with supplemental) I would probably need to run 2 Pro 400 series or I will still need supplemental lighting, which is what I'm trying to do when I upgrade my space.


----------



## mrduke (Oct 20, 2010)

chazbolin what kind of yeild lose did you get switching from 3k hps to the 4-400? Or was there a gain???? it'd be nice to use half the power and still get a solid yeild.


----------



## Induction Lighting Guy (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am not a grower but I am an Induction Lighting guy and Induction has received a lot of attention in your community. Energy consumption is about half of HPS while delivering the same lumen output. The pricing you received sounds like retail, it is not that expensive. Reach out to me to get some pricing and pictures of fixtures for your use. [email protected].

Thanks

Travis

QUOTE=chazbolin;4785005]Lighting is about 80% of my business as I'm an electrical contractor in CA. I was first introduced to induction and LED as retrofit for HID in parking lot applications. So I've had some experience with several different manufacturers and the distributors who rep them. Suffice it to say the LED's fell out of our general area lighting favor when we had 60% mortality within 5 months of a fairly large project and we could not get warranty coverage from the mfg or the distributor. They offered us Cost + 10% on an induction replacement which is what we eventually went with. No more LED retrofits for us.

I have also been growing for about 20 years and was hopeful that the LED's would be an low energy option but here to then LED was less then adequate. I want to share the induction because it is not widely known amongst our community. 200 & 400 series grow pics all under induction. When done right they are a game changer.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## bajafox (Oct 21, 2010)

After I spoke to a representative at Inda Gro I was told that I might still need to add supplemental lighting to a Pro 400 in a DR120 (4' x 4') to get the same result as a 600w HPS.


For those of you already using one, do you think he is right or will a Pro Series 400 replace a 600w hps straight up?

I'm currently growing in a DR120W using 600w hps and am planning to upgrade to a DR120 in a few weeks and was researching supplemental lighting when a friend sent me the Inda Gro link. Now I'm considering making the switch altogether but the up front cost and no real information on them make's it hard to switch, especially for a n00b like myself.


----------



## whazzup (Nov 24, 2010)

If it sounds too good to be true it usually is 

In Holland you do a good grow (a great grow for some strains) if you yield a gram per watt light applied. So a 600W lamp grow should ideally yield about 600 gram (about 21 oz). This is under HPS. I have seen growers get that sort of result under cfl as well, but with much more difficulty. One of course is reflection. It's impossible to build an efficient reflector for the shape of these round tubular lamps. I have never, with any light, seen claims substantiated that with 30-50% less electricity use they could have the same yield. Even with LED you need about the same wattage as HPS to get comparable results. Now LED is very effective too, so effectivity of the light source doesn't say much. Moreover I see a lot of claims based on lumens or footcandle output. That is incorrect: lumens are for humans (I borrowed that one, thanks Roy!)

 The standard measurements of light output have traditionally been done through the foot-candle, lumens and lux. They quantify how humans experience the intensity of light, based on the limited sensitivity of the human eye in the yellow/green area of the spectrum (around 550 nm). Plants however use a much wider spectrum for photosynthesis, called the PAR spectrum (Photo-synthetically Active Radiation), ranging from 400-700 nm 





_Human eye sensitivity versus plant sensitivity_

Photosynthesis is not driven by brightness of the light according to the human eye or the energy of a photon (which varies for different colors) but purely by the number of photons in the PAR spectrum. You need about eight photons to bind one CO2 molecule. So to quantify potential photosynthesis it is all about the number of photons within the PAR spectrum hitting the plant. This is expressed as Photosynthetic Photon Flux (PPF &#8211; total photons emitted from a light source per second) and Photosynthetic Photon Flux Density (PPFD &#8211; the number of photons hitting one square meter of surface per second) and it is measured in moles or micromoles (µmol) of photons. You can measure the number of photons hitting your plant (PPFD) using a quantum meter, predicting the potential photosynthetic capacity of your light.

Now I did not write this specifically for this post I must admit, I had written it befor but I thought it would be appropriate to add.

Another important factor of course is spectrum. HPS does not have a really good spectrum compared to Sunlight, but fortunately cannabis loves red light. Of course you need more than just red light for a plant to flourish. But just to give you an example (which I can do because I work at a horticultural light manufacturer in Holland):

We measured two 1000 Watt lamps in our calibrated Ulbricht Sphere. One had a luminous flux 150,000 lumen, the other had "just" 135,000 lumen. When we measure with the quantum sensor though the second one has a higher quantum (micromole) output than the 150,000! So lumens and luxes do not say a lot really, it's a free burning measurement from the factory. Now let's just assume that you grow like many and cool down the lamp too much ar have a glass plate between the lamp and the crop and you don't replace your reflectors every once in a while. These three factors alone can cost you up to 15% of your valuable light. A dirty reflector alone can cost you 5% light in one year. 

Anyways, that was not the point. I just wanted to "shed some light" over lumens, luxes and micromoles. Also it would really surprise me that under a 400 watt lamp you can grow 1,5 times as good as under a 600W HPS. Thats what you are looking at when you want the same performance: 600W - 1 gram per watt, 600 grams, 400W Induction, 1,5 grams per watt, 600 grams yield? I have to see it before I believe that. If you yield 400 grams under 400W induction you have my respect. And I'm always open to be proven wrong! 

I think there is a place for induction lighting for small cabinets, but not for large scale grows. The growers that used to experiment or grow under induction that I know have since all moved to HPS and MH for veg, sometimes in a combination.


----------



## direhit (Jan 11, 2011)

if anyones still looking at these quit falling for the local us reseller money making schemes.... get it direct from the chinese source @ 
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/401681/210662429-368607745/200W-Guaranteed-100-high-quality-free-maintenance-electrodeless-induction-lamp-factory-direct-sales.html
furthermore... no dont go buying those damn so called "dual spectrum" lights. its just 2 color bulbs in 1 fixture. order in 2700k/6500k and youll get the same damn thing and save $$$$$$$$$$. 
i never thought id post on here... but had to once i saw the load of bull that people go through to obtain a simple lamp


----------



## solcielo (Jan 20, 2011)

bajafox said:


> After I spoke to a representative at Inda Gro I was told that I might still need to add supplemental lighting to a Pro 400 in a DR120 (4' x 4') to get the same result as a 600w HPS.
> 
> 
> For those of you already using one, do you think he is right or will a Pro Series 400 replace a 600w hps straight up?
> ...


i use the dr120 and just put in 2-400's from inda-gro. just finished about 3.5 weeks of veg and my first week of bloom so far so good.


----------



## HoomSad (Feb 1, 2011)

can someone point me in the right direction for a group buy? Im looking to try a few out.
I actually live right near the Inda-Gro location in San Diego, do they offer any discounts? Perhaps a savings on shipping too?

I of course will be sharing photos and experience for prospective buyers


----------



## solcielo (Feb 3, 2011)

talk with them over the phone and agree to a price then drive down there and snag them save on shipping. local sale (intra-state) means 8.75% tax as I'm sure you're aware. the place is a little hard to find as there's no signs. i talked them down a little bit on price bringing up being on disability and my recent bout with cancer. even at their full marked price though it's still a steal compared to HID when you consider bulb replacements, less wattage with the same lumens, less energy, less fans, no duct work, and you don't run an AC to keep it comfortable.


----------



## The Steve (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm about to start a grow with 2 40W induction lights I got from a US store for under $70 a bulb. one is 6500k and the other is 2700k. I've already started germinating my seeds and I'll be starting a journal soon if anyone wants to see these on a smaller cheaper scale.


----------



## solcielo (Mar 10, 2011)

The Steve said:


> I'm about to start a grow with 2 40W induction lights I got from a US store for under $70 a bulb. one is 6500k and the other is 2700k. I've already started germinating my seeds and I'll be starting a journal soon if anyone wants to see these on a smaller cheaper scale.


i would love to see something like that, please document it and take lots of photos, start a thread and share it here if you like


----------



## The Steve (Mar 13, 2011)

solcielo said:


> i would love to see something like that, please document it and take lots of photos, start a thread and share it here if you like


I just started my grow with those lights. Come check it out if you want. The link is in my sig.


----------



## lightguy (May 2, 2012)

solcielo said:


> i use the dr120 and just put in 2-400's from inda-gro. just finished about 3.5 weeks of veg and my first week of bloom so far so good.


How did things turn out for you ?


----------

